# Wolkeneffekt nachmachen



## KristianK (4. August 2004)

Hallo,
im Anhang habe ich eine Grafik in der links und rechts Wolkeneffekte sind. Ich möchte im dunkelroten Bereich eine Verbindung zwischen diesen Effekten schaffen die genau so aussehen. Hat jemand eine Idee oder kann mir das vielleicht sogar machen?
Bekomme es leider nicht hin ohne das man die Übergänge sieht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. August 2004)

+ Mit der Pipette die hellste und dunkelste Farbe auswählen
+ Auf einer neuen Ebene Rendering-Filter > Wolken (ggf. per Strg+F wiederholen)
+ Rendering-Filter > Differenz-Wolken 2x (ggf. wiederholen)
+ Via Maske evtl. die Übergänge anpassen und die Gegenstände
auf der rechten bzw. linken Seite sichtbar machen

Funktioniert ganz gut ... inklusive gutem Ergebnis 

/edit
Hätte beinahe "Differenz-Wolken" vergessen ...


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (4. August 2004)

Für weitaus befriedigendere Ergebnisse benutz das Airbrush sowie den Wischfinger :-]


----------

